

Net Neutrality being challenged in India. - coderhs
http://www.vijayanand.name/2014/12/why-airtel-threatens-the-future-of-tech-in-india/

======
rastermok
Simply bypass the restrictions, that would be awesome.

[http://www.virtuaniz.com/2014/12/bypass-airtels-extra-
charge...](http://www.virtuaniz.com/2014/12/bypass-airtels-extra-charge-voip-
india/)

~~~
mayankk
This is a good work around but it doesn't solve the root cause. We need this
to stop. Net Nuetrality needs to be maintained. Airtel is an infrastructure
provider. They cannot charge for different use of the infrastructure -
internet bandwidth in this case.

------
mayankk
Airtel introduced Fair Usage Policy on broadband and all others followed
suite. It's time we nip this now else we'll have to suffer this from all
carriers.

------
Santoshpanda
Once Airtel gets going, others will follow the path.

------
techupin
instead of higher bandwidths, airtel is bringing shame to india!!!

------
chughgaurav
never expected this from Airtel!

